
A Tale of Two Kickstarter Campaigns: A $500K Difference from Marketing - jtraffic
https://www.novaline.io/blog/2018/11/16/a-tale-of-two-kickstarter-campaigns-a-500k-difference-from-marketing
======
iblaine
The same arguments can be made for Beats headphones. There are better products
for less money but your average consumer is not going to figure that out. It
follows to say that the Public Relations industry has more value than most
engineers realize.

~~~
AboutTheWhisles
I don't know why you suddenly turn to saying engineers don't understand
marketing (although that's not the same as public relations).

Just because a project doesn't do something well doesn't mean they don't know
how to value it.

------
purple_ducks
I might have given their words some thought if not for the fact the
kickstarter link has an undisclosed referral in it:
kickstarter.com...bla?ref=2iw5zq

~~~
jtraffic
Totally unintentional, came from copying a link from a website. I just removed
the referral.

------
gavondo
This whole thing has led me to wonder - does crowdfunding encourage crappy
products?

